# Full Chrome Colnago Frame Original Need Identified



## sadpandaface (Jul 14, 2012)

Want to know what type of frame this is exactly and perhaps what year, has some flaking and I see no undercoat of another color. I believe its original full chrome, if it was my size I'd keep it but plan to sell. Below are links to photobucket

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7920.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7921.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7922.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7923.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7924.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/muffincrunch/AccutronEggShaped/IMG_7925.jpg


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The flat fork crown puts it 1982 or earlier. There were a few Super's that were sold chromed but I'm fairly sure that it's a Mexico, as the lugs are correct for a Mexico and not a Super.


----------

